# advice?



## jevagirl (Oct 14, 2008)

I have been researching bikes in an effort to enter the road biking world- and leave the world of mountain bikes and WalMart specials. This is an expensive transition for a small budget. But, I have negotiated a deal with somebody who is willing to sell a 2006 Cervelo Dual Tri-Bike with - Cat Eye bike computer, Shimano Ultegra components, Speedplay pedals, Ritchie DS/OCR pro wheels, and Cervelo Aero bars (profile design) included for $550. The bike only has ~300 miles on it and it's the right frame size for me. This sounds like an amazing deal- right? 

Now, as I mentioned my intention has been to get a road bike. 
(my intentions with the bike are primarily to do long, fast rides alone and maybe to get into triatholons. mostly it is a low-impact *bad knees* way for me to stay in shape)

So my dilemma is whether, at this price, should I choose the Tri instead? I don't know if I will find a deal that sweet on any roadbikes in the near future. But these are my concerns: 
*comfort (I have very little experience in the aero position; also isn't the frame on this bike supposed to be really stiff- like you feel everything?) 
*control (I've read that this bike is hard to turn- at least to turn sharply; also doesn't the geometry of a tri-bike have ~75% of the rider's weight over the handle bars? that is really aggressive and coupled with the gear/brake set-up it might be dangerous with me riding!)
*flexibility in riding options (I am not really a group-riding kind of person, so I don't care about people not wanting to ride with tris. But, I'm hoping to hold onto whatever bike I purchase for some time- and I will probably be moving within that time. If I move to a hilly/mountainous area how will it be with the tri bike? If I move to the city will it be safe/feasible to ride the tri?)

it kills me to pass up this deal and i am really tempted to buy it, try it, and if it doesn't work up-sell. any advice? i would really appreciate it!


----------



## jevagirl (Oct 14, 2008)

*ps*

I know that ultimately a lot depends on how the bike feels/rides ... and I have yet to try her. So, that will be a significant factor in the decision making process.


----------



## afie (Sep 13, 2004)

How do you know its the right size?

What type of triathlons? Olympic distance I wouldnt bother with an "aero" position, anything longer you should be looking at being fitted by a pro if you are serious- (most buy a race bike in addition to their training bike).


----------



## BassNBrew (Aug 4, 2008)

Sounds like for what you want to do now the bike would be a great fit. If you buy right now (price), you can always sell later if you change your mind.

I love riding in the TT position. I did a century in July solo and survived about 5 hr in the saddle. the first 84 mi / 4 hr were no problem. the last 16 sucked, but I always feel that way on my road bike. Prior to that ride the longest I had riden it was 40 minutes. There's something nice about laying out, getting relaxed, and pushing a big gear.

Mountains - forget about it. Tried it and the positioning stinks. forget bombing downhills and the brakes (probably cable layout) are made for stopping. Shifting isn't fun either with your hands wide.

City riding - outright dangerous IMO.


----------



## jevagirl (Oct 14, 2008)

thank you, both, for giving me some advice. i decided against the bike in favor of a more general road bike, hoping that was wise ... afraid i'm gonna regret it. in any case: thanks!


----------



## BassNBrew (Aug 4, 2008)

jevagirl said:


> thank you, both, for giving me some advice. i decided against the bike in favor of a more general road bike, hoping that was wise ... afraid i'm gonna regret it. in any case: thanks!


You know, there's nothing wrong with having two bikes.


----------



## otoman (Mar 8, 2004)

jevagirl, you did the right thing. A standard road bike is the way to go for a beginner to competitive/club/fast cycling. Fit, fit, fit. Those are the 3 most important factors for your first (and every) bike.


----------

